# I Did My First Mod With Tools Today!



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been playing around with the key locks and thumb locks on my OB. This week I bought a lock to replace one of the thumb locks on the hatch to the gas cylinders. I just wanted to be able to lock it and now I can. I also bought two replacement handles for the tank pulls...I installed one on the black tank and now I have a spare just in case.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job countrygirl!

Doesn't it feel good when you complete a mod all by yourself?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah! Sounds great CG


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We have the 30 rls also and would love to know where you got the lock and what type it is? Do you have a pic?

CONGRATS on doing it by yourself - that is awesome.

Pattie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I purchased the lock for Campers World for about 7.50. The thumb lock that was there was a tight fit...I used a rubber mallot to tap it out and to tap the new lock in. It was scarey...because I did it all by myself...and wondered if I would ruin the hatch cover....but it turned out fine. I used channel locks to remove the hexagon shaped nut from the thumb lock and then to put the new one on the new lock. I used a cordless drill for the the phillips head screw that holds the locking mechanism. Light is fading but I will try to take a pic. Doing this impowered me to try moding bigger things in the future.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Doing this impowered me to try moding bigger things in the future.


Cool. Whats next?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This pic looks like I dinged the gel coat...but...it is just the glare...I will retake and repost this one again tomorrow.



































Well...Lee I wanted to put one of those rollers at the top of my door...but the rain eave/lip is directly above it....so that is not going to work. Some times the top of my door rubs against the awning. I bought a set of shelves from BBY but plan to take them back. I have decided to go to Home Depot or Lowes to buy the wire shelving for 2 of the 3 closets in the bedroom. We mainly use clothing that folds when camping, I happened to look into the tallest closet...the one by the door in the bedroom and there are already two of those white hangers for a shelf in there. I do not know why...maybe the laundry bag should hand on them...since we bought used...I am not sure why they are there. They are both on the same wall of the closet. The I looked at the opposite wall and wondered if I put the same white hangers there...would the screws go through the panel....I put one hand one either side and realized there is space between them!!! So the screws will not show. Actually I would love to do the shelving the way one fellow did without any screws and using all wood...like 4 one by ones and notched shelving...but it is beyond my ability to make the notches.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those photos are great countrygirl, you did a really nice job. Keystone could definitely use you on the assembly line









Have you looked at Container Store for closet shelving or does HD or Lowes have better pricing?

Come on! Nothing is beyond your capability...it's just a frame of mind


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Dawn...I don't think we have a Container Store locally. I did find one on the internet though.

This looks interesting.....

http://tinyurl.com/3ex955


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I did the same on my trailer, but I used the round/coke machine type keys.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Job well done countrygirl
Now you can move on to more projects









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> I did the same on my trailer, but I used the round/coke machine type keys.


I would love to see what a round coke machine type key looks like. Could you post a pic?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

If I could only figure out how to post a pic I would gladly do that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They are called Cam locks... like these:










This one has a tiny combo lock:


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep, the top picture looks like the ones I installed. I never saw a combo lock like that... Interesting.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I wanted to do the same thing to the 31RQS I'm getting, but was quickly talked out of it when I was told that its against the law to have that hatch locked. That didn't deter me as much as when they explained that the reason for the law is that if there is some type of problem with the a gas line in the camper, you may need fast access to shut the tanks down/remove them to prevent a spread of fire or an explosion from the tanks.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

jbmanno said:


> I wanted to do the same thing to the 31RQS I'm getting, but was quickly talked out of it when I was told that its against the law to have that hatch locked. That didn't deter me as much as when they explained that the reason for the law is that if there is some type of problem with the a gas line in the camper, you may need fast access to shut the tanks down/remove them to prevent a spread of fire or an explosion from the tanks.


I've been told the same thing. Given the price of 30# tanks, I installed the lock anyway. I figure if the thing's on fire, I'm bailing and will supply the key to the responding firefighters. The insurance is paid up.

Sluggo


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> They are called Cam locks... like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool locks! My dh has a pad lock with the type of key for the first lock. I really like the combo lock.


----------

